# MoH standbild! (ungelöst) | Viele Spiele haben einen schwarzen Rand! (gelöst)



## Rapolution (24. August 2013)

*MoH standbild! (ungelöst) | Viele Spiele haben einen schwarzen Rand! (gelöst)*

Hallo, ich hab 2 Probleme:

*Gelöst* _1. schwarzer Rand: Ich habe bei fast jedem Spiel einen schwarzen Rand von ca. 1 cm im Vollbildmodus. Der Rand ist dann auch nicht von der Maus erreichbar. Das Problem habe ich bei Spielen wie z.B. Grid 2, Crysis 2 und Payday 1+2 und einigen anderen Spielen, aber nicht bei allen Spielen. Liegt das an der Grafikkarte (siehe Signatur)? Und wenn ja, was kann ich gegen tun?_

*Ungelöst* _2. MoH Standbild: Ich habe mir das Humble Bundle mit MoH gekauft und heute hab ich mal den Multiplayer ausprobiert. Zuerst ging alles gut. Alles flüssig, guter Ping, aber dann, plötzlich, nach ca. 6 Minuten, ist das ganze Spiel eingefroren und ich musste es mit dem Tast-Manager beenden. Bei einem Neustart des Spiels geht alles gut, aber wenn man dann auf einen Server gehen will, bleibt das Spiel im Ladevorgang bei jedem Server stehen. Was kann ich tun, damit ich es wieder normal spielen kann?_

MfG
Rapolution


----------



## Stueppi (24. August 2013)

*AW: Viele Spiele haben einen schwarzen Rand! | MoH standbild!*

Zu erstens, das liegt an HDMI mit einer AMD Karte. Wenn du eine geringere auflösung benutzt als die native Auflösung vom Monitor kann das passieren wenn du das nicht im Treiber vorher Skalierst oder einstellst das es auf Vollbild skalieren soll.
Bei Trine 2 hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem mit der nativen Auflösung wegen Downsampling. Da hat es gholfen die Bildwiederholungsrate von automatisch auf 60Hz zu stellen.


----------



## timbo01 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Viele Spiele haben einen schwarzen Rand! | MoH standbild!*

@1
Ähnlichers Problem hatte ich auch: Unter Windows (@60Hz) nen ausgefülltes Bild und in nem Game welches mit 50Hz läuft nen schwarzen Rand.
Lösung: Du gehst ins CCC stellst die "Falsche" Auflösung ein [in meinem Fall war es 1920x1080 @ 50Hz] und stellst dann den Underscan aus. Dann kannst du wieder auf deine normale Auflösung zurück stellen. Nun sollte das Bild ausgefüllt sein.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen!


----------



## Rapolution (24. August 2013)

*AW: Viele Spiele haben einen schwarzen Rand! | MoH standbild!*

Also, der Monitor ist ja 1920x1080 und diese Auflösung benutze ich auch in jedem Spiel. Da bleibt trotzdem der schwarze Rand, auch wenn ich die Auflösung runter stelle, also der Rand ist bei jeder Auflösung. Die GPU-Skalierung ist auf "Bild auf Vollbildgröße skalieren" gestellt und es verändert nichts.
Wo kann ich die Bildwiederholungsrate umstellen?


----------



## Rapolution (24. August 2013)

*AW: Viele Spiele haben einen schwarzen Rand! | MoH standbild!*



timbo01 schrieb:


> Lösung: Du gehst ins CCC stellst die "Falsche" Auflösung ein !


Wo verstelle ich die Auflösung im CCC? Finde da nichts dazu.


----------



## timbo01 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Viele Spiele haben einen schwarzen Rand! | MoH standbild!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem du die Auflösung umgestellt hast, ziehst du hier den Schieberegler ganz nach rechts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rapolution (24. August 2013)

*AW: Viele Spiele haben einen schwarzen Rand! | MoH standbild!*

@timbo01  hat funktioniert, danke  Dann ist ja das erste Problem gelöst.
Jetzt nurnoch das mit MoH.


----------



## timbo01 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Viele Spiele haben einen schwarzen Rand! | MoH standbild!*

Da kann ich leider nicht helfen ^^


----------

